# 'LEST WE FORGET'



## Rabid Badger (Dec 20, 2007)

*'USASOC FALLEN HEROES'*

(Links to all *Heroes* can be found in the above thread)

Alexander, Leroy E. SSG, (7th SFG)  Harriman, Stanley L. CW2 (3rd SFG)  Paul, Robert J. SSG (364th CAB) 
Amundson, William M., CPL (3-75th)  Henderson, John M. PVT (3-75th) Petithory, Daniel H. SFC (5th SFG)  
Anderson, Marc A. SPC (1-75th) Hickey, Julie R. SPC (412th CAB)  Piper, Christopher N. SSG (7th SFG)  
Blessing, Jay A. SGT (2-75th)  Howard, Meredith L. SFC (364th CAB)  Ponder, James W. III SFC (3-160th)  
Brown, William R. SFC (3rd SFG)  Jacoby, Kip A. SPC (3-160th)  Price, Bruce E. CW2 (3rd SFG)  
Caban, Eric SSG (7th SFG)  Jeffries, Joseph A. SPC (320th POC)  Prosser, Brian C. SSG (5th SFG)  
Calero, Jeffrey R. Maj. (20th SFG)  Johnson, Allen C. SFC (7th SFG)  Quinlan, John A. CW3 (2-160th)  
Cervantes, Victor H. SFC (7th SFG)  Kutschbach, Patrick F. SSG (10 SFG)  Reich, Stephen C. MAJ (3-160th)  
Chandler, Jeremy CPT (3rd SFG)  Kettle, Jeffrey D. SGT (7th SFG)  Robinson, Charles D. CPT (7th SFG)  
Chapman, Nathan R. SFC (1st SFG)  Kinser, Adam G. SPC 304th POC)  Robinson, Christopher L. SFC (20th SFG)  
Chay, Kyu H. SSG (3rd SFG)  Kisling, Daniel L. SSG (160th)  Romero, Daniel A. SFC (19th SFG)  
Clowers, Jesse G. SSG (7th SFG)  Lane, Mitchell A. SFC (3rd SFG)  Russell, Michael L. SFC (3-160th)  
Commons, Matthew A. CPL (1-75th)  Lilley, Arthur L. MSG (7th SFG) Scherkenbach, Chris J. CW4 (3-106th)  
Crose, Bradley S. SGT (1-75th)  Longsworth, Christian SSG (7th SFG)  Seitsinger, Danton K. SGT (486th CAB)  
Davis, Jefferson D. MSG (5th SFG)  Maholic, Thomas D. MSG (7th SFG)  Smart, Albert E. LTC (321st CAB)  
DazaChacon, Edwin SSG (7th SFG)  Mancini, Curtis SFC (478th CAB)  Speer, Christopher J. SFC (USASOC)  
Dyer, Scott CW2 (3rd SFG)  Meister, Tobias C. 1SG (321st CA BDE)  Svitak, Philip J. SGT (2-160th)  
Eggers, Daniel W. CPT (3rd SFG)  McCants, Hershel D. CW3 (2-160th) Sweeney, Paul A. SSG (3rd SFG)  
Elizarraras, Emigdio E. SFC (7th SFG)  Mogensen, Robert J. SFC (3rd SFG)  Taylor, John E. SFC (3rd SFG)  
Frampton, Gregory M. SSG (1-160th)  Montrond, Alberto SGT (7th SFG)  Thomas, Kristofer D. PFC (3-75th)  
Falkel, Christopher M. SSG (3rd SFG)  Morales, Orlando SSG (7th SFG)  Thomas, Michael D. SSG (7th SFG)  
Garbs, Ryan C. SPC (3-75th)  Muralles, Marcus V. SFC (3-160th)  Tillman, Patrick D. CPL (2-75th)  
Garza, Damian J. PFC (3-75th)  Munoz, Pedro A. SFC (7th SFG)  Tycz, Peter P. SFC (3rd SFG)  
Gibbons, Thomas J. CW3 (1-160th) Newman, Clinton T. SSG (321st CAB)  Vance, Gene SSG (19th SFG)  
Goare, Shamus O. SSG (3-160th) O'Neil, Michael C. SGT (3-75th)  Vaughn, Travis R. SPC (2-160th)  
Gonsalves, Chad SFC (7th SFG)  Ochsner, James S. SFC (3rd SFG)  Wilkinson, Adam A. SGT (2-160th)  
Goodwin, Robert S. SSG (3rd SFG) Olaes, Tony B. SSG (3rd SFG)  Wood, Roy A. SGT (20th SFG)  
Goodnature, Corey J. CW3 (3-160th) O'Steen, Mark S. CW3 (1-160th)  Whitaker, Joshua R. SSG (7th SFG)  
Gordon, Brandon D. SPC (2-160th)  Padgett, Timothy P. Sgt. (7th SFG)  Wright, Jeremy R. SGT (1st SFG)  
  Palmerton, Jason SGT (3rd SFG)    


*Operation Enduring Freedom (Philippines)*

Allison, Thomas F. SGT (E-160th)  Foshee, Jeremy D. SGT (E-160th)  Mullen, Scott SPC (4th POG)  
Dorrity, James P. SSG (E-160th)  Frith, Kerry W. SSG (E-160th)  Owens, Bartt D. CPT (E-160th)  
Egnor, Jody L. CW2 (E-160th)  Jackson, Mark W. SFC (1st SFG)  Rushforth, Bruce A. SSG (E-160th)  
Feistner, Curtis D. MAJ (E-160th)  McGee, Robert K. SFC (1st SFG)    

*Operation Enduring Freedom (Other)* 

Edmunds, John J. Spc.  Stonessifer, Kristofor T.    

*Operation Iraqi Freedom *

Adkins, Dustin M. SGT (5SFG)  Harper, Gary R. Jr. SSG (5th SFG)  Phelan, Mark P. LTC (416th CAB) 
Ahearn, James M. MAJ (95th CAB)  Miller, Marco L. SGT (20th SFG)  Pirelli, Robert R. SSG (10th SFG)  
Andres, Joesph J. MSG (USASOC)  Holleyman, Aaaron N. SSG (5th SFG)  Reali, Regina SGT (351st CACOM)  
Barnhill, Edward C. CSM (431st CAB)  Horrigan, Robert M. MSG (USASOC)  Regan, James J. SGT (3-75th) 
Barraza, Ricardo SSG (2-75th)  Herrema, Richard J. SFC (USASOC)  Rippetoe, Russell B. CPT (3-75th)  
Bennett, William M. SFC (5th SFG)  Hornbeck, Kelly L. MSG (10th SFG)  Rolfing, Robb L. SSG (10th SFG)  
Bibby, Mark A. CPL (422nd CAB)  Jerak, Ivica MSG (USASOC)  Shea, Timothy M. SPC (3-75th)  
Brehm, Dale G. SGT (2-75th)  Johnson, Alan MAJ (402nd CAB)  Santos, Jonathan J. CPL (9th POB)  
Bush Jr., Charles E. SPC (403rd CAB)  Jutras, Dillon PFC (3-75th)  Soltes Jr., Charles R. MAJ (426th CAB)  
Cassidy, Paul J. CPT (432nd CAB)  Kessler, Jason Cpl (2-75th)  Stack, Michael B. SGM (5th SFG)  
Chris, Andrew F. CPL (3-75th)  Kline, Keith A. SGT (95th CAB)  Sherman, Anthony L. LTC (304th CA BDE)  
Coffin, Christopher D. 1SG (352nd CACOM)  Kimmell, Matthew A. SSG (5th SFG)  Stahl, Nathan E. PFC (2-75th)  
Conner, Bradley D., SGM (1st SFG)  Knox, Adam L. SGT (346th POC)  Syverson, Paul R. MAJ (5th SFG)  
Conneway, Timothy M. SGT (3-75th)  Kolath, Obediah J. (USASOC)  Taha, Ayman A. SSG (5th SFG)  
Cornett, Lance S. SFC (USASOC)  Langmack, Steven M. SFC (USASOC)  Tarlavsky, M. Yury CPT (5th SFG)  
Crabtree, Daniel B. SFC (19th SFG)  Livaudais, Nino SSG (3-75th)  Tiffner, Benjamin, CPT (5th SFG)  
Dickinson, Michael A. II SSG (4th POG)  Long, Ryan SPC (3-75th)  Toczylowski, Jeffrey P. CPT (10th SFG)  
Diesing, Trevor J. SSG (USASOC)  Lutz, George A. PFC (4th POG)  Tully, Michael J. SFC (1st SFG)  
Dillon, Benjamin C. Cpl (3-75th)  Mardis, Paul C. SSG (5th SFG)  Vandling Jr., Thomas E. Sgt. (303rd POC)  
Dominguez, Carlos SSG (414 CAB)  Mahaffee, Shane R.M. Capt. (489th CAB)  Walden, Brett E. SFC (5th SFG)  
Elizalde, Adrian M. SFC (1st SFG)  McNulty, Michael L. MSG (USASOC)  Weeks, Jamie D. CW5 (160th)  
Ferguson, Richard L. MSG (10th SFG)  Monschke, Justin S. SFC ((3rd SFG)  Willey, Cheyenne C. SGT (351st CACOM)  
Fernandez, George A. MSG (USASOC)  Morehead, Kevin N. MSG (5th SFG)  Winder, Nathan L. SFC (1st SFG)  
Fester, Georgory M. MAJ (322 CA BDE)  Morrison, Lawrence SFC (USACAPOC)  Winegeart, Daniel W. SPC (5th SFG)  
Freeman, Brian S. Capt. (412th CA BDE)  Nguyen, Tung M. SFC (3rd SFG)  Worrell, Matthew W. MAJ (160th)  
Freeman, Bryan L. SPC (443rd CAB)  Owen, Michael G. SSG (9th POB)  Yost, Anthony MSG (3rd SFG)  
Frye, Nichole M. SPC (415th CAB) Paulsen, Ronald L. SSG (414th CAB)  Zaun, Mickey E. SFC (USASOC) 
Ganczewski, Steven C. SGT (3-75th)


----------



## AWP (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you for the reminder.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 20, 2007)

Never forget.  RIP Warriors.


----------



## ROS (Dec 20, 2007)

Always.

Godspeed.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2007)

Rest well, Brothers.


----------



## tova (Dec 20, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 20, 2007)

RIP Warriors. 

I will never forget their service and their ultimate sacrifice...


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 21, 2007)

Too many friends on those lists.  RIP warriors.


----------



## pardus (Jul 3, 2011)

Lest We Forget...


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rest in peace brothers and sisters.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warriors.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rest in peace Warriors...


----------



## Muppet (Jul 4, 2011)

Rest in peace warriors.

F.M.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rest in Peace and Never to be Forgotten!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 4, 2011)

Lest we, indeed.

Forever a grateful nation shall be indebted to yet another generation of men and women who know the meaning of freedom and accepted the challenges, sacrifices, and ultimate destiny associated with preserving it.

Lest we, indeed also forget the family and friends of those who selflessly gave their lives; deserving of our thanks, support and prayers they are as well...

Crip


----------



## dknob (Jul 7, 2011)

Max Reinhardt said:


> Assisting VFW William "Bill" Amundson Memorial 12075 in attaining their first Post and am a guest speaker at the www.helpingourmilitary.org Military Appreciation Day this 10SEP11. Please provide me with information, videos, and photos of Ranger Amundson. Appreciated. Max. www.americanarchangels.org



Oh jeeze Bill...

He was the first Ranger I personally knew that died.  So shitty when it happened, and HOW it happened.

RIP brother.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 8, 2011)

Roy Brown


----------



## moobob (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll never forget...


----------

